# My Newborn Niece



## KSigMason (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, yesterday my younger sister gave birth to her second child yesterday, a beautiful baby girl named Alyssa. Everything seemed to be going great until the staff informed us that her blood platelets were extremely low. They gave her a transfusion and her body reacted in a very positive way, but the doctors still need to check her bone marrow tomorrow to see if this transfusion kick started her body into producing its own platelets.

She seems stable so far, but we don't know what exactly caused her low count. Please keep my family in your prayers.


----------



## widows son (Jun 7, 2013)

Prayers extended to your family brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 7, 2013)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 7, 2013)

KSigMason said:


> Well, yesterday my younger sister gave birth to her second child yesterday, a beautiful baby girl named Alyssa. Everything seemed to be going great until the staff informed us that her blood platelets were extremely low. They gave her a transfusion and her body reacted in a very positive way, but the doctors still need to check her bone marrow tomorrow to see if this transfusion kick started her body into producing its own platelets.
> 
> She seems stable so far, but we don't know what exactly caused her low count. Please keep my family in your prayers.



Thoughts and prayers my Brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 7, 2013)

The Hoffpauirs are prayers for you and yours brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, she's out of the NICU for now, but they still are waiting on results of the bone marrow biopsy performed today (won't know until Monday). She is with my sister in her room and may go home with her this weekend.


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 8, 2013)

Many prayers are being offered for Alyssa and the rest of your family KSigmason. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick (Jun 8, 2013)

Sending my prayers brother. Keep us updated.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Prayers sent from here as well.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 10, 2013)

She's home, but we're still waiting on the results...should be some time today.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 12, 2013)

Test results came back and she is starting to produce platelets!! They will test her again next week to see how she is doing.


----------



## Vikti (Jun 12, 2013)

Awesome!

Damon

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 13, 2013)

That's great brother. I hope all is well.


----------



## BranDanLong (Jun 15, 2013)

Great news brother, hope all is well 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 15, 2013)

Positive news!


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 16, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## morpheus19770 (Jun 16, 2013)

Best wishes for this newborn girl. From Italy a thrice fraternal hug. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 16, 2013)

morpheus19770 said:


> Best wishes for this newborn girl. From Italy a thrice fraternal hug.


She is doing good. This weekend I spent time with my family and she is just as adorable as ever. This next week we should get the final OK.

I loved Italy when I visited in 2011. Visited a Lodge in Firenze...very beautiful and the Brothers were very hospitable.


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 17, 2013)

So happy for you and your family Brother.


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Continued prayers from here.


----------

